# Preserved lemons



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Perserved lemons are basically just good ripe juicy lemons that have been sliced into wedges and covered totally in sea salt(or canning salt) do not use iodized salt. leaves a funny taste I also stay away from salt with other stuff in them to keep them free flowing. 
I first had it in a Moroccan tasheen of chicken.. it is a sour/salty and very strong lemon flavoring used in many different cultures it is also called pickled lemons.
I leave mine on the counter but not in the direct sun. I like the key limes done that way too.

All I do is buy organic lemons(that way they don't have anything on the skins) give them a bit of a wash off and then I wedge mine and start layering them in a jar with a tight lid(do a quick search on Fido jars) salt then lemons salt and then lemons and make sure that you end with salt.. now I take the juice from about 6 lemons(this time I do use regular lemons as they are cheaper and I am not using the rind) and pour over the whole lot. Close the lid and put them in the cupboard and let them "ferment" they are lacto fermenting like they do the good dill pickles. Let them sit for a couple months and then start using them. 
I pull them out and do a bit of a rinse and then chop the whole thing and add to baked chicken. I also use the salt and juice in seasoning.. I love it in tomato juice. Great on fish too. the salt is good to rim a margarita glass.
I also like the lemons chopped fine and added to the water when I am doing a shrimp boil.
I'm not sure but I'd bet you could do it with any of the strong citrus fruits.

I'm sure that I read that this was what they did with them to ship them around long time ago..


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

We do ours slightly different. Almost the same, except we don't add the juice to ours. My hubby and I layer the lemon slices in salt and simply let is sit. It slowly dries out and preserves the lemon. After a few weeks, they're ready to go. I don't remember what we used them for to be honest.


----------

